# Impressive!



## SlipperFan (Apr 12, 2010)

I thought Cyp lovers might enjoy this posting and photos of a stand of C. japonicum:
http://www.cypripedium.de/forum/messages/358.html


----------



## kentuckiense (Apr 12, 2010)

Thanks for posting this. I had searched for it a while back but with no luck.


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 12, 2010)

Very impressive indeed Dot! I hope the plants will be allowed to continue after his death.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 13, 2010)

That's fantastic. It shows incredible dedication. Thanx for posting.


----------



## smartie2000 (Apr 13, 2010)

omg........that is an amazing sight:clap:

I wish we knew more details!


----------



## Dido (Apr 13, 2010)

unbelivebal Fotos, Thanks for posting it.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 13, 2010)

That was a very celebrated colony - I believe though it is now gone. Luckily there are a number of large colonies throughout Japan. Even here in Fukuoka Prefecture we are supposed to have a large one, but it is totally hush-hush. Only a handful of people are allowed to visit each spring and I'm not on that list.

My little handful of plants will be flowering shortly though!


----------



## emydura (Apr 13, 2010)

That is amazing. 20 years before he let them flower. Now that is long term planning.

David


----------



## smartie2000 (Apr 13, 2010)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> That was a very celebrated colony - I believe though it is now gone.



:sob::sob::sob:


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 14, 2010)

wow; I probably would have stopped after five years....


----------

